# Does anyone reload .248 Winchester?



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

A friend has an old model 98 mauser chambered in .284 winchester that his grandfather left him. He has once fired brass, just has nobody that has dies for this caliber. The box he showed me said, .284 win. 100 grain BTSP.The case neck measures .243 inside dia.(6.17 mm) , the base measures.496 above the rim and the case length measures 2.177 inchesThanks, Al :chillin:


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Lots of companies still make dies for it:

284 Win dies

and a quick reference for some load data from Hodgdon and IMR:

http://data.hodgdon.com/cartridge_load.asp


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Thank you very much sir. I don't think he wants to invest in dies etc. he just wants to find someone to reload his empty brass. I will print the loading data and give it to him. Thanks again, Al :chillin:


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

The .284 is a fantastic round for deer, bear, elk, etc. I used to have one. It's a shame that it was a commercial failure.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Pinefarm said:


> The .284 is a fantastic round for deer, bear, elk, etc. I used to have one. It's a shame that it was a commercial failure.


From what I have read off the intenet today I will agree 100%... anything from varmints to bear. The gun he has is a beauty, rechambered/rebarreled old model 98 mauser action. His grandfather has shot many deer with this gun and he wants to continue tradition. I found a few places that still sell winchester factory loads, price is $35-$40 for 20 rounds. Quite expensive compared to 30/06 or .270 but if you use 2 rounds each year a box will last a while. Maybe someone on this site has a few boxes laying around they would like to sell?Al:chillin:


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Here's a set of dies...
http://www.gunsamerica.com/97696677...ic/Dies/284_Winchester_Brass_and_Dies_Lee.htm

Another...
http://www.huntingtons.com/dies_reloading.html

Here's another...
http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=8377523

Winchester should still make runs of .284. I think they make a small factory batch every year, just like they do for the old .348 winchester.
Here's a link, just scroll down to .284...
http://www.winchester.com/products/catalog/cfrlist.aspx?bn=1&type=12

Stars and Stripes Ammo also makes "factory" .284 with a 140gr TSX BT for $50 a box...scroll down to .284...
http://www.starsandstripesammo.com/index2.html


Cabela's also has brass, if you get dies...
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...=froogle&cm_pla=0370203&cm_ite=0012884214320a


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

AL D. said:


> Thank you very much sir. I don't think he wants to invest in dies etc. he just wants to find someone to reload his empty brass. I will print the loading data and give it to him. Thanks again, Al :chillin:


Gotcha. I wasn't quite sure if you were looking for dies . It is a fantastic round, unfortunately one that the wildcats from it are more popular than the original. If he does find someone to load for him, make sure its someone he either knows or trusts as they'll probably have to borrow the rifle to work loads up in it to get the best ones that are also safe. Good luck!


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

A good little read on the .284
http://www.chuckhawks.com/284Winchester.htm

The .284 Winchester 

By Chuck Hawks



Winchester introduced the .284 in 1963. Their intention was to duplicate .270 Winchester ballistics in a cartridge short enough to function through Winchester's short action Model 88 lever and Model 100 semi-automatic rifles.

As I write this only the current Winchester load drives a 150 grain Power Point bullet at a MV of 2860 fps and ME of 2724 ft. lbs. from a 24" test barrel. At 200 yards the figures are 2344 fps and 1830 ft. lbs. The Winchester trajectory figures look like this: +2.1" at 100 yards, 0 at 200 yards, -3.4" at 250 yards, and -8.5" at 300 yards.

These ballistics make it clear that the .284 is still every bit as good as the .280 Remington with the same weight bullet. Of course the short, handy mountain rifles for which the .284 seems best suited seldom come with 24" barrels. As far as I know, aside from Winchester, no other major company has ever loaded factory ammunition for the .284.

According to the second edition of the Sierra Reloading Manual their sleek 140 grain boat-tail spitzer bullet can be driven to a MV of 2400 fps by 46.3 grains of IMR 4350 powder, and 2900 fps by 54.9 grains of IMR 4350. At a MV of 2900 fps this bullet has ME of 2614 ft. lbs. At 200 yards the figures are 2524 fps and 1981 ft. lbs. The trajectory of that load looks like this: +3" at 100 yards, +2.7" at 200 yards, +0.6" at 250 yards, -2.9" at 300 yards, and -8" at 350 yards. Clearly, with this bullet the .284 Winchester is a good 300 yard deer, antelope, sheep, and goat cartridge.

Note: The complete article about the .284 Winchester can be found in its entirety on the Rifle Cartridge Page.


Here's Winchester's factory ballistics...
http://www.winchester.com/products/...ultiadd=WDI4NDItMS0x&action=3&ctype=1&atype=1


----------



## lumpy (Sep 3, 2004)

I have one and have the dies for it. tough to find ammo , so when the gun was passed down to my from my grandfather the reloading dies came with it. 

I could reload some for you but not sure when they would get done. Every now and then Jay's in clare has a box on the shelf.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for all the helpful info guys. Lumpy, I will tell Jimmy that you can possibly reload some for him and contact you next week, I don't think he is in a big rush for the ammo.I don't know how much brass he has, I will let him look at the reloading data that M1Garand posted, I made copies for him. I printed out that article for him too Pinefarm. Again , thanks for the replies everyone, I really appreciate it. Great site, and many great people here. Al :chillin:


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's some more 284 Win data for you from:

Alliant Powder

Accurate Powder


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

M1Garand said:


> Here's some more 284 Win data for you from:
> 
> Alliant Powder
> 
> Accurate Powder


Thanks again M1Garand. Looking at the performance of that cartridge I may try to talk Jimmy into selling it to me:evil::evil:. Happy Holidays!!! Al:chillin:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

My former boss has 3 .284 Win Model 100s. Which are going for meg money now. Its interesting that the .284 is now very big with the varmint crowd with the 25/284 and 6/284 its a great cartridge for sure. brought out in 1963 [a year after the 7MM Rem mag].
Its a great cartridge and the .280 Rem rivals it. Also the .280 Ackley Improved that gets so much press about being equal to the 7 rem mag. 
The problem is Winchester only make periodic runs of brass for their cartridges [284, 348, 307,356, 375 and so forth].


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Huntsman27 said:


> My former boss has 3 .284 Win Model 100s. Which are going for meg money now. Its interesting that the .284 is now very big with the varmint crowd with the 25/284 and 6/284 its a great cartridge for sure. brought out in 1963 [a year after the 7MM Rem mag].
> Its a great cartridge and the .280 Rem rivals it. Also the .280 Ackley Improved that gets so much press about being equal to the 7 rem mag.
> The problem is Winchester only make periodic runs of brass for their cartridges [284, 348, 307,356, 375 and so forth].


I just did a read on the Winchester model 100 and it stated that Milo Hansen shot the largest whitetail to date in the WORLD (typical score over 213) with a model 100 in .308..Interesting stuff. Well gotta go pack up the muzzleloader and head to the farm. Al :chillin:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

308 or 30-06 or hell whatever. I dont give a rats A** what he or anyone shot a deer with. Thats just their claim to cash...........If you know anything about deer, its not hard to kill one at all.
Now, if your one of the weenies that wants to count antlers....well thats your game. I just want to fill the freezer. :lol:


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Huntsman27 said:


> 308 or 30-06 or hell whatever. I dont give a rats A** what he or anyone shot a deer with. Thats just their claim to cash...........If you know anything about deer, its not hard to kill one at all.
> Now, if your one of the weenies that wants to count antlers....well thats your game. I just want to fill the freezer. :lol:


Just thought I would post some trivia on the model 100, and no I'm not a weenie and yes I do have a freezer full of venison. Have a nice weekend young man. Al:chillin:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

AL D. said:


> Just thought I would post some trivia on the model 100, and no I'm not a weenie and yes I do have a freezer full of venison. Have a nice weekend young man. Al:chillin:


And hope to consume some of the 2 deer I blasted with the .25-06 and .300 win mag!:lol: Yep, young thanks....47 next month!


----------

